# decal pics!!



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got my goat spot decals the other day!! 
Woo hoo!!
Sadly I got them the day my mom left for a work trip ill get it on her truck(my future one) when she.gets back Tuesday! 
Since it came with 2 my dad [surprisingly] let me put it on his!!!

What did you out yours on??? Trailer? Truck? Car? Door? Wall? 
Use it as a predraw for the "thegoatspot" tatoo your gunna get?????? Pics!!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh good god a goat spot tattoo? lol I'm dedicated but not quite that much! That's not to say I'm not going to get a goat tattoo I already have one planned. I got my stickers today which goes to show how slow my post office is because I am only one state over. I'm going to put one on my truck and one on my laptop.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You could use 2 tattoos


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I got mine yesterday! When the weather gets nice, I'm gonna put it on "my" truck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I got mine yesterday... haven't decided where to put them yet! But they are really cool!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I got mine yesterday too!  Planning to put 1 on my SUV as soon as I get a chance to clean it out and clean the window, problem is I'm afraid the defroster would melt it? Obviously I've never put stickers in my back windows before lol

Not sure where I want to put the other one just yet


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldent think it would melt it I would think it would be made to stand up to it.
That would be a question for I'd think Austin


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Got mine today - super cute. One will go on my herd book - not sure the other yet


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I also put mine on the back window of my truck  looks great on there huh?!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

It does!!


----------

